# Can I connect toilet drain to this drain pipe



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

i think you are correct in everything that you are saying.
if i'm understanding properly i think the pvc caps (the white ones)
could be clean outs, open one up and flush water hose in it to make sure, as wella s flushing the bathroom upstairs and see if the water is in that same line. try to just flush water not any doodies that may fly out of the clean out
the Pvc was done under the concrete slab prior to poring the cement while the ABS (the black one) was done after the house was up
interesting project let me know if i'm right


----------



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

oh yeah the average height for a laundry room basement converion to a bath is...........what ever you got there now


----------



## james739 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the prompt reply Kohnstruction,

Do you know what the piping sticking out of the concrete with the black cover is in the 1st and 2nd images? Just to confirm, Can I tap into the drainage coming from the second floor power room?

Thank you!


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

james739 said:


> Thanks for the prompt reply Kohnstruction,
> 
> Do you know what the piping sticking out of the concrete with the black cover is in the 1st and 2nd images? Just to confirm, Can I tap into the drainage coming from the second floor power room?
> 
> Thank you!


You can open the floor and tap into it, but you also need to incorporate a vent. Every fixture in the bath needs a vent, so try to run a conceptual vent system to gather up all of them.
Ron


----------



## james739 (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks Ron6519,

What I don't understand is, if the drainpipe for the toilet is already vented, and I am taping into it, why do I need to vent the drainage again. If venting, how would I go about venting from the basement?

Thanks


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

james739 said:


> Thanks Ron6519,
> 
> What I don't understand is, if the drainpipe for the toilet is already vented, and I am taping into it, why do I need to vent the drainage again. If venting, how would I go about venting from the basement?
> 
> Thanks


Every plumbing fixture needs to be vented to operate properly and is required by code.
How you run the pipes and where you run the pipes are based on you particular set up. You would need to follow your plumbing code to run the vent as well as drain and waste pipes.
In many areas, you would need to hire a plumber and he would need to file a permit for the job. If you can do the work, you would still need to file a permit to have a legal bath.
Ron


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Uhhhh...
The black-capped pipe in the first and second picture is a backflow device, *and it certainly cannot be "tapped" into*. Your shower drain will need to flow through this backflow device if it is a basement shower. It helps prevent backups from the sewer from entering the home and backing up through the fixtures.


----------



## KOHNSTRUCTION (Apr 23, 2009)

yeah its like a mono directional valve. open up that floor already and jack hammer it all up run your new tie in where you want it, pour the new cement and get it done. it will come up easy any how you're at the wall not a bunch of work
less than a week end to do it right


----------



## james739 (Feb 2, 2009)

KOHNSTRUCTION said:


> yeah its like a mono directional valve. open up that floor already and jack hammer it all up run your new tie in where you want it, pour the new cement and get it done. it will come up easy any how you're at the wall not a bunch of work
> less than a week end to do it right



You make it sound soo easy. Ron was saying I will need to vent regardless. Now, I have to figure out how I am going to vent it before I get started. Any advice will be appreciated


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

james739 said:


> You make it sound soo easy. Ron was saying I will need to vent regardless. Now, I have to figure out how I am going to vent it before I get started. Any advice will be appreciated


If you have no idea what you're doing, have someone knowledgable do the rough in. If you screw this up, the bathroom will need to be taken apart to fix it.
Ron


----------



## al's sewer (Apr 7, 2009)

james739 said:


> You make it sound soo easy. Ron was saying I will need to vent regardless. Now, I have to figure out how I am going to vent it before I get started. Any advice will be appreciated


 call a plumber


----------

